# احدى العمارات السكنية من تصميمنا بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة



## احمد امام حماد (8 أغسطس 2007)

هذه احدي العمارات السكنية الصغيرة بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة الجديدة نموذج لعمارة حديثة
دكتور احمد امام


----------



## alaa_1986 (10 أغسطس 2007)

mashallah looks very nice and modern 
thank u 4 presenting it 
hope u can present more


----------



## MANDO2007 (10 أغسطس 2007)

حاجة جميلة جدا


----------



## معمارى العصر (10 أغسطس 2007)

انا مبسوط ان فى مصريين فنانين كدة بس خلى بالك سنتين وانافسكم بجد ربنا يوفقكم ويكتر امثاالكم ويخلصنا من المعماريين الى مبهدلين البلد


----------



## نورينار (10 أغسطس 2007)

تصميمك روعه يادكتور انشالله للاعلى دايما
حبيت اسألك وانشالله تقدر تفيدني وماتقصر
انا موظفه وتخصصي طب نووي وحبيت ادرس الهندسه المعماريه لاني حاسه اني اقدر ابدع في هذا المجال بس صراحه مو عارفه شنو المجالات الي ممكن اشتغل فيها اذا صرت مهندسه معماريه ولا عارفه شنو طبيعه العمل اذا يناسبني لاني فتاة


----------



## سام 57 (10 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم فيه ذوق رفيع


----------



## احمد امام حماد (10 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بكى ياختاه الحقيقة ان العمارة هى ام الفنون التطبيقية ويمكن للكثيرين ان يتعلموها سواء على المستوى المهنى او مستوى الهواية اي رفع الزوق ليكون متلقى جيد اما على المستوى الرسمى فلابد من الحصول على بكالوريوس العمارة للممارسة
اما بخصوص كونك فتاه فلدى بالمكتب خمسة معماريات يمارسن العمل بمنتهى الكفاءة
وشكرا على اهتماماتك
د احمد امام


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

الي انا شايفو الاثنين حلوين بس يعني الاةلى احلى شوي صغيره
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الصبا (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اكتر شئ عجبنى التنويع بين المصمت والمفرغ فى الوجهات 
ولكن فى المنظور التانى لنفس العماره اعتقد انه بدون الجزء الاسطوانى 
يظل احسن بكثير او استبداله بمكعب بنفس ارتفاع الاسطوانه
ولكن العماره فى غايه الجمال والروعه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

صراحة العمل متقن وفيه افكار جميلة ولكن :

-كثرة استخدام العناصر المعمارية والانشائية اعطى الواجهة الركاكة رغم انها جميلة

-لم الاحظ اي منطقة خضراء ولو كانت صغيرة واذا تم وضع اشجار متسلقة مثلا في 
برنامج الفوتوشوب في الواجهات وعلى الشرفات لتغير الوضع بشكل ملحوظ

-دخول الشكل الاسطواني ضعيف بعض الشيء في حد نظري فقط

وغير ذلك الاخراج جميل جدا ومظهر العمارة مبهر ويعطي احساسا بالحداثة


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## الفادي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه.
العمل جيد ولكن من وجهة نظري ارى تكرار لعمل سابق قمت به مع بعض الاختلاف البسيط.
وكنت قد علقت عليه.
الشكل الاسطواني دخيل على العماره الحديثه بهذا الاسلوب ,حيث تم تفريغ النوافذ باسلوب تقليدي وكما ان الزخارف لا تنم عن اي عماره حديثه حيث ان العماره الحديثه رفضت الزخرفه المضافه الى المباني
واستخدام الجدار باللون البرتقالي لم يعطي طابع الجمال بل انه اوحى بالثقل غير المرتكز لانه دخيل على المبنى مع العلم بانه من الممكن استخدامه بنفس الاسلوب (الاحياء بالثقل)ولكن ان يكون جزء من المبنى ويعمل مع بقية العناصر بطريقه جميله ومتوازنه.
اتمنى قبول النقد مع فائق احترامي لمجهودكم الجميل


----------



## توفيق الخراز (23 يناير 2010)

مرحبا دكتور احمد التصميم كتير حلو بس عندي تعليق بسيط الواجهات كل ماكانت ابسط بنسبه لي احسن ويسلم ايديك


----------



## ALRAND (23 يناير 2010)

مع وجود الكثير من التفاصيل فانها جميلة


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يناير 2010)

الصبا قال:


> ولكن فى المنظور التانى لنفس العماره اعتقد انه بدون الجزء الاسطوانى
> يظل احسن بكثير او استبداله بمكعب بنفس ارتفاع الاسطوانه
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
أنا مع هذا الرأي ..... أو علي الأقل معالجة تلاقي الأسطوانة مع الدور الأخير
يمكن لو وجدت كتله ثانية علي 45 بينهما وبطول دوريين حتخفف الربط ويمكن تعطي تعدد الكتل والديناميكية للواجهة
الأرشات بالجزء الأسطواني لا تتمشي مع التصميم ولا القبة ....يمكن لعدم وجود أرشات أخري للعمارة
أفضل أن لا تكون هناك أرشات
البروز البرتقالي اللون غريب بالمنظور ككتله ولون أما يعالج أو يكرر علي الأسطوانة بالطول أوالعرض

النقد غالبا للمشاريع المميزة


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## LILIE_2004 (23 يناير 2010)

It is anice villa i like modern style and hope you more success


----------



## محمد رواقه (7 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع جميل--------------شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hermione (8 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور يا دكتور


----------

